# Spouse IELTs score



## zeez313 (Nov 8, 2009)

Dear all 

May you please inform me that can i claim 5 points for spouse for IELTs.
The result of IELTS is as follows

Listening 4
Reading 4
Writing 5
Speaking 5

Overall 4
Thanks


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

What does the government's website say?


----------



## zeez313 (Nov 8, 2009)

i can't find anything


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Try using Google. It took me about two seconds to find the information.


----------



## SAURAV.PARASHAR (Jul 12, 2014)

Go to the CIC website and type IELTS in the search area.

i think you need to be above 6 in each category to score a minimum point 4 or CBL level7

Good Luck!!!


----------

